# University of Akron Bass Club



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey all,

I am interested in starting a bass club at the University of Akron to fish the college circuit, however, I cannot take this task on alone. If anyone is interested, please message me and we can talk further. Thank you,

NitroMan42


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

NitroMan42 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am interested in starting a bass club at the University of Akron to fish the college circuit, however, I cannot take this task on alone. If anyone is interested, please message me and we can talk further. Thank you,
> 
> NitroMan42


A buddy of mine goes to Akron U. I'll send you a Pm. He was thinking about starting one last year but didn't for some reason.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Go to Kent, it's better and they already have a bass team!


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Rooster I sent him a message on facebook.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

thephildo0916 said:


> Go to Kent, it's better and they already have a bass team!


I hate how people think that the college they go to is always better than someone else's..You don't here me saying go to ITT Tech because it's better just because I go there. What makes Kent any better?? NOTHING...Good luck on starting a bass team the guy that Rooster told you about is my cousin so I think he'll go for it.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

You were saying what I was thinking rklagstad. I think Kent and Akron will be a nice rivalry. I'm sure Akron has some good sticks, we just have to find out. Thanks,

NitroMan42


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nitro checkout www.fishKSU.com and email the Pres Josh Schlifer- he can give you some assistance

We'd love to battle an Akron team... Or ITT for that matter 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Two years too late for me


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Nitro, keep us posted on how things develop. I have a son (a HS Jr. this yr.) who is looking at colleges, and one of the things he is factoring in is whether or not the school has a BASS team. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

phantomace08 said:


> Two years too late for me


22 years too late for me!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

heidlers said:


> Nitro, keep us posted on how things develop. I have a son (a HS Jr. this yr.) who is looking at colleges, and one of the things he is factoring in is whether or not the school has a BASS team. GOOD LUCK!!


Same here. I'm a junior this year. If Akron U has a Bass team by then, then I will probably choose there to go to college.


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

Keep us posted on this!! I would definitely consider joining


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

If this goes through, this Alumni will come back to back up his degree just to fish!


----------



## schlifawitz (Sep 30, 2010)

Nitro...I returned your email.

We'd love to beat Akron


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the support. It sounds like this needed done two years ago. I'm just starting to get the paper work filed for the club so if anyone is interested please PM me.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

rklagstad said:


> I hate how people think that the college they go to is always better than someone else's..You don't here me saying go to ITT Tech because it's better just because I go there. What makes Kent any better?? NOTHING...Good luck on starting a bass team the guy that Rooster told you about is my cousin so I think he'll go for it.



Sarcasm......


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

im a junior too, would be cool to go to a nearby college with a bass club. goodluck getting it started


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Can't read, can't write - Kent State! Go Zips!

Maybe I should go back for an advanced degree. Hmmmmm....


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just an update - we hopefully have an advisor and will be filing the paper work in the next week or two. More to come.


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

NitroMan42 said:


> Just an update - we hopefully have an advisor and will be filing the paper work in the next week or two. More to come.


Great to hear! We (www.fishksu.com) look forward to meeting you guys! dont give up on it! you will find members, and we would be more than happy to help you guys get off the ground, and donating to our club asap!


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Nitroman. I've been the president of a student org at UA the last couple of years. If you have any questions on anything just send me a pm and I'll see if I can help you out. Hopefully you're working through the Source because as an official student org they hook you up with some funding and help you with planning trips and stuff. It's a little bit of a hassle to fill out a travel form every time you leave campus but it's worth it for the free money. If I wasn't student teaching next semester I'd totally be in. Good luck!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'll come back to akron too for another degree to fish in this...


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

i got a buddy who goes to kent and fishes in the club. one key thing i saw was that they have a great coach who helps them. the guy who put the electric elite series and dobass. com tournys is there coach. try to find some one who can get you some sponsors and get you guys plugged into the college fishing scene.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Anyone on here go to CSU? I'd love to start a fishing club there next fall!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

GARNERMAN .... plus 2lbs for your team 

Hows things going at Akron? Did the KSU boys help you out?

nip

www.dobass.com

www.fishKSU.com


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you have to be a full time student at Akron to be in the club?


----------



## Catxfisherman (Sep 7, 2011)

NitroMan42 said:


> Just an update - we hopefully have an advisor and will be filing the paper work in the next week or two. More to come.


I'm a freshman here at akron and i'm interest in this fishing team!


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

KSU has been a big help! We are in the process of filing paperwork and becoming official! We need members so if you know anyone who may be interested who attends Akron send them my way. I can be reached at [email protected].

Nitronman42


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I met a few of the ksu guys. Good crew. I go to kent myself. Hmmmm think my gpa is finaly above what it needs to be to be in a club. Never really as into tourny fishing. Don't know if I would like it or not.


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a freshman interested in joining, email sent


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys I just wanted to update everyone on where we are with this. We just need three more members to be considered an official club at the University so if you know of ANYONE who even has the slightest interest in joining please have them contact me!!!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wait 2 more years and I'll be up there. :B


----------



## schlifawitz (Sep 30, 2010)

NitroMan42 said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to update everyone on where we are with this. We just need three more members to be considered an official club at the University so if you know of ANYONE who even has the slightest interest in joining please have them contact me!!!



Seen lots of clubs with this issue...:S Solution...girlfriends, roommates, anyone that is willing to sign their name...The university will have no idea who is serious and who is not. All you need is the signatures. email me with Q's!!!! springs coming and KSU will be glad to take the "Trailer Tire" from Akron on the water!!!


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Paperwork has been submitted and we are now well over the ten member mark! Now it's just time to sit and wait. Thank you all for the help and continued support.

Nitroman42


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

NitroMan42 said:


> Paperwork has been submitted and we are now well over the ten member mark! Now it's just time to sit and wait. Thank you all for the help and continued support.
> 
> Nitroman42


Good to hear! My name is Josh, I am the PR Tech officer for the KSU team, feel free to contact me anytime, we would like to help in any way we can to get you guys going! 

[email protected]


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Well Kent State is far superior to Akron. Why? Because i graduated from there...and i think so.

It's called school pride, the reason why collegiate apparel sales goes over the billion dollar mark every year =-)

Dub


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1304778#post1304778


----------



## schlifawitz (Sep 30, 2010)

Emails sent to Mount Union and Akron.

Quick rep;y and positive return from Mount Union. Hopefully we see them there.


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

I recently tried starting a club out at mount union and I think they are still in the process of starting one but I am transferring to Akron for the spring semester and I am very interested in joining the Akron team. Are things still going through with the club?


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

For sponsors contact Vics sports center and ask to talk to Vic. He is an FLW pro with lots of years experience on the circuit. He should be able to hook you up with sponsor contacts and also you should be able to get some thru FLW or BASS. I'm sure Vic will be able to head you in the right direction for sure. Good luck
donm


----------

